# Handbook to Ketogenic Diet and Canine Cancer



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.. I recently began a ketogenic diet for myself but didn't realize the relationship to cancer. Of course raw meat isn't on my diet :-0


----------

